# Which PE Review Course is the best??



## Massengineer (Aug 6, 2011)

Ok I'm taking Civil Transportation and I need some help on which PE Review Course is the eat to help me pass! School of PE? Testmasters? PEReview.net? Goswamis online course? Help me please!


----------



## rkelachim (Aug 6, 2011)

Massengineer said:


> Ok I'm taking Civil Transportation and I need some help on which PE Review Course is the eat to help me pass! School of PE? Testmasters? PEReview.net? Goswamis online course? Help me please!


I suspect they are all very similar. I took the School of PE this winter and it was a good class (I did pass the PE). The School of PE does an outstanding job of preparing you for the morning portion. The afternoon portion will still require some independant study on your own.

When I was deciding which review course to take, it really came down to a function of when the classes were offered. The School of PE was all day on weekends which was the only way I could fit something like this in my schedule.


----------



## stevenson (Aug 8, 2011)

The most comprehensive and convenient way to prepare for the PE exam for Civil Engineers - raise your chances of passing, and prepare in your own time!..


----------



## Massengineer (Aug 8, 2011)

stevenson said:


> The most comprehensive and convenient way to prepare for the PE exam for Civil Engineers - raise your chances of passing, and prepare in your own time!..



Is I am a Gigantic DoucheBag


----------



## markS (Oct 18, 2011)

Is to practise your hand on the calculator.

"Passing exam is different from learning the material."


----------

